# Autocruise Rhythm Control Unit



## J J (Jan 3, 2021)

After changing the habitation battery, the display of the control unit for my Autocruise Rhythm is no longer showing words, although it displays random letters. It still shows colours and operates power, the water pump and battery charging. Does anyone know whether it can be reset? I have disconnected it and changed the internal battery, but this does not help.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like you've already done the reboot option JJ. I'm just giving your post a boost.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A photo always helps, but it sounds like the display has packed up.


----------

